# Fastrack or Ray-Ban?



## phreak0ut (Sep 28, 2009)

This question has been dogging me for a really long time now. There are both pros and cons of the brand which I've seen till now which is making me hard to decide.

Fastrack
Pros: Funky styles, affordable
Cons: Most of the models look very similar to each other, read some reviews that the people who purchased it had power, has the plasticky feel

Ray-Ban
Pros: Really stylish, classy look, brand name
Cons: Expensive! The basic one start at 2k or 2.5k   some of the models feel very flimsy. The frames are really thin.

Check out their official website. One of the best websites I've seen in recent time: *www.ray-ban.com/India/Default.aspx(WARNING!!! VERY HEAVY ON BANDWIDTH!)

Can you guys give me an insight to these brands and in case you own either or both these brands, please let me know the model. I've got a thin long face, so a small frame suits me best, like the one worn by Neo in the Matrix  Pics of your shades would be highly appreciated  If there are any other popular brands which can be bought from leading optical stores within 3k, please let me know.


----------



## asingh (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi..

I prefer Ray-Bans, though they are expensive, but worth it.

I faced the same problem, I have a thin-long face, so all shades do not look nice.

I got the *RB3147* (Predator series) -- its the type Reeves wore in Matrix. It looks the best on my face, and other compliment too. I could not see this model on the website you gave, but I am sure it is available in India. 

It looks likes this:
*www.emporiumonnet.com/images/beauty_health/rayban_glass/250x150/predator/RB-3147.gif

Also the cases these days with original Ray-Bans totally are shitty. Make sure the shop gives you a new hard case.

When you try on shades and models, make sure you step out of the shop, and buy them during 1 PM - 4 PM on a bright sunny day. Put them on, and step out of the shop. You should be able to look directly at the sun. No light should 'leak' in from the sides and the top.


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey asigh. Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I had gone to an optical store today evening and checked out the range of shades in Ray-Ban. They had very limited models and they have priced it as their wish. Looters! Just wanted to check out the local models. Just put on one and could immediately feel the difference. That had power!! The build and quality was so bad! Yuck! No wonder it costs just Rs. 260  Can you please tell me how much did you pay for your shades and how long has it been since you bought it?Anyway, here's one really cool site *www.themovieshop.com/Movie-Sunglasses


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Hey asigh. Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I had gone to an optical store today evening and checked out the range of shades in Ray-Ban. They had very limited models and they have priced it as their wish. Looters! Just wanted to check out the local models. Just put on one and could immediately feel the difference. That had power!! The build and quality was so bad! Yuck! No wonder it costs just Rs. 260  Can you please tell me how much did you pay for your shades and how long has it been since you bought it?Anyway, here's one really cool site *www.themovieshop.com/Movie-Sunglasses




Just go to an official Ray-Ban retail shop. Most malls have them.

I got mine around an year back for ~RS 3550.00


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 29, 2009)

Go for Ray-Ban's Aviator. Its classic, timeless. Looks good one any face type. You buy one and you have glares that will last almost a life time. Take it from me; girls absolutely dig guys in their Aviators. Don't waste money anywhere else.


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ Aviators are too big for thin long faces. Similar to what OP has mentioned. I too tried them, looked really bad.

There are mini-aviators -- but not sure if they would be available in India.

For thin-long faces the lenses have to curve back at the sides else it looks bad. The Predator series have this.


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 29, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Aviators are too big for thin long faces. Similar to what OP has mentioned. I too tried them, looked really bad.
> 
> There are mini-aviators -- but not sure if they would be available in India.
> 
> For thin-long faces the lenses have to curve back at the sides else it looks bad. The Predator series have this.



Exactly! I've tried out my dad's Aviator and it sucks on me! Too big for my face. I love 'em though. BTW, slightly stretched my budget to 3k so that I can get a decent pair of shades. Will go scouting around for the mini aviators and the best of the predators


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

Also remember:

The shape of the shades should always be opposite to the shape of your face. They should never compliment each other.


----------

